# Gave My New R32 A Once Over



## biggerwinkie (Feb 13, 2011)

I picked up my new R32 on Friday and gave it a good wash on Saturday. Dealer preps never are that good are they. Anyways, it got washed, de-ironised using Wolfs Decon Gel, clayed with Meguiars quick clay and polished using Poorboys professional polish. This was by no means a big detail, just a means of getting it to a respectable standard. I hope you all enjoy .


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks great m8, are they VW wheels? or aftermarket? i assume MPG is really a worry for you!!!!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Super motor!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

That is spot on, colour / wheels etc... 
Love it.
Simon


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning!! Never seen a white .:R before :doublesho
Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

One of 7 White R32's in the Uk if im not mistaken.. Looks very good mate, although you need to either finish the Valeo rear lights with a set of inners or Stick to the tinted Oem ones as it looks abit odd.
Are the Wheels VMR's?


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks cracking in white!

Weather doesn't look too bad either :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic with the white and graphite wheels , see you are down in PD as i see score in the background


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate your new car looks great. Love the wheels and white paint.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great in white- surely colour code the grill to the wheels though?! 

Love the wheels too. :thumb:


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Gorgeous. I'm a big lover of white cars with black wheels and this is a stunning job with wheels that really match well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate, good job.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice never seen one in white great colour


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks stunning! the wheels are Neuspeed if I'm not mistaken??


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

looks fantastic esp in white on those wheels. id have one myself if i could afford to run one.

Dave


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice motor, welcome to the R32 club!


----------



## biggerwinkie (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments. Wheels are indeed neuspeed. I'm pleased as punch with it. It's amazing the attention it is receiving!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning mate.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

nice car..... think i see your thread over at r32oc.


----------



## Phileagles (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd love an R32. Very good job.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks excellent. :thumb:

Stephen.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice

Loved mine, especially the exhaust note


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice, don't usually see white R32s.... those alloys are rather tasty too :argie:


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

tidy motor mate,loving the wheels,just bought a new white car myself (focus).
white looks amazing all cleaned and protected,enjoy!


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! Gorgeous mate, got a white one near me and can never stop staring as I walk past, lol.


----------



## james_zetecs (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks cracking mate!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks great,don't think i would advertise my number plate tho.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning motor! Really like the wheels :thumb:


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Absolutely stunning motor, did you buy that from Raymond @ GTi World by any chance??


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Got a little soft spot for these.....looks stunning in white and the graphite wheels look awesome. Top work!!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great choice love the r


----------



## biggerwinkie (Feb 13, 2011)

stevie197 said:


> Absolutely stunning motor, did you buy that from Raymond @ GTi World by any chance??


I did indeed buy the car from Raymond at GTi world. I am guessing that you might also be a customer of his??

Thanks for the comments. She will hopefully be getting a good detail soon. :driver:


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah I am had mine just over 2 weeks now it's away getting clutch fixed at the moment but apart from that it's an awesome motor..

Planning a big detail on mine soon just need the weather.


----------



## adc1aes (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty sure they're the VMR 710's, finding it difficult to source a set of these in the UK for my R


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

no theyre not vmrs. almost certain they are neuspeed


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice.

Never seen a white R32 before, usually that purple/blue colour.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a beautiful motor!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

adc1aes said:


> Pretty sure they're the VMR 710's, finding it difficult to source a set of these in the UK for my R





Miglior said:


> no theyre not vmrs. almost certain they are neuspeed


Aaand the winner is........



biggerwinkie said:


> Thanks for the positive comments. *Wheels are indeed neuspeed.* I'm pleased as punch with it. It's amazing the attention it is receiving!


Jay! Well done matey, good spot! :thumb:

Lovely car, that narrow angle 6 is a lovely sounding motor, shame it was replaced by a turbo 4 (albeit a very very good one!)


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Really nice car... love it.

I think they made a much better job of the styling on the mk5 R32 then the mk6 R imho.


----------



## StreakFree (May 27, 2013)

Best looking R32 I've ever seen


----------



## biggerwinkie (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy thread revival guys. Somebody was raking around in the dusty depths of DW. 

As always, a big thanks for the positive replies.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a good start. Enjoy.


----------

